# Sea Mountain



## NTHC (Jan 27, 2018)

Feb. 24-March 3

one bedroom

Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## chapjim (Jan 28, 2018)

NTHC said:


> Feb. 24-March 3
> 
> one bedroom
> 
> ...



This isn't for you, right Cindy?? <grin>


----------



## NTHC (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL, are you on travel miles??


----------



## chapjim (Jan 30, 2018)

I hadn't heard of Sea Mountain so I looked it up.  Some of the reviews are rather colorful!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 30, 2018)

chapjim said:


> I hadn't heard of Sea Mountain so I looked it up.  Some of the reviews are rather colorful!



I've stayed there. It's a very quiet little apartment condo complex, if you just want to be at the southern end of the Big Island.  But it pretty well stops there.  Once you've seen the Punalu'u Black Sand Beach (down the same street), maybe the adjacent golf course (if you're a golfer), and the Volcano National Park area, (a half hour away), you're pretty well done.  Everything else to see requires driving a fair amount to get there.  It's not convenient to drive back to Kona for anything, and now that the Saddle Road is open, getting to Hilo from Kona is easier than before.  I don't think I'd stay at Sea Mountain again. There are other options.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2018)

I know where Sea Mountain is.  I've never had any desire to stay there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 30, 2018)

We enjoy staying at Sea Mountain to have better access to the south side of the island.  It's close enough to Volcanoes Park to do nighttime lava viewing and still get back at a reasonable time.  It's also much more convenient than Kona/Waikoloa for spending time on the Puna Coast.  And sometimes Puna Coast is the only option for lava viewing. 

That being said, we don't spend a full week there.  We try to do two to three days.  We tack the Sea Mountain stay on to the front or back end of a week-long stay in Kona, so that we can do one of our mainland flight legs mid-week, and get a cheaper air fare.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I've stayed there. It's a very quiet little apartment condo complex, if you just want to be at the southern end of the Big Island.  But it pretty well stops there.  Once you've seen the Punalu'u Black Sand Beach (down the same street), maybe the adjacent golf course (if you're a golfer), and the Volcano National Park area, (a half hour away), you're pretty well done.  Everything else to see requires driving a fair amount to get there.  It's not convenient to drive back to Kona for anything, and now that the Saddle Road is open, getting to Hilo from Kona is easier than before.  I don't think I'd stay at Sea Mountain again. There are other options.
> 
> Dave



Sorry!!  We're talking about two different places!  This one isn't a "quiet little apartment condo complex."  I didn't know there was another Sea Mountain.

http://www.seamountaininn.com/


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 30, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Sorry!!  We're talking about two different places!  This one isn't a "quiet little apartment condo complex."  I didn't know there was another Sea Mountain.
> 
> http://www.seamountaininn.com/



HAHAHA!  Definitely different places. http://www.viresorts.com/resorts/SeaMountain.html

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> HAHAHA!  Definitely different places. http://www.viresorts.com/resorts/SeaMountain.html
> 
> Dave


I didn't know there was another one either.  I was talking the one on the Big Island.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 31, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I didn't know there was another one either.  I was talking the one on the Big Island.


The place I was writing about, and I'm sure is the one being offered for rent, is on the Big Island, near Punalu'u.

As I tried to indicate, we like it very mcuh as a location for shorter term stay on the Big Island.  If were a golfer I'm sure it would be excellent for a week-long stay.


Check-in day. take a leisurely drive to Punalu'u from Kona, traveking down the SW side of the island. . Get groceries and staples in Kona.  Stop at Punalu'u bakery on the way, assuming you can get there before they close. 

1-2 days golfing and enjoying Punalu'u beach and other local sights.
2-3 days at Volcanoes Park. 

1 day Puna Coast - possible nighttime lava viewing if that is where the lave is flowing.

1 day Hilo and Hamakua Coast, tropical botanical garden, and Waipio Valley

1 day south shore exploring, including South Point and Green Sand beach
departure day. Return to Kona or Waikoloa on Saddle Road


----------

